# Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €



## Blingo (4. Januar 2012)

*Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Hallo zusammen, da mein jetziger PC und Bildschirm schon relativ alt sind (fast 5 Jahre), will ich mir nun etwas Neues zulegen. Mein Budget liegt bei maximal 1.500 €.
Beim PC hab ich überhaupt gar keine Ahnung wo ich ihn zusammenstellen und zusammenbauen lassen sollte; d. h. wo der Service und Preis stimmt.

Grafikkarte sollte von Nvidia sein (vielleicht GTX 580?), Betriebssystem Windows 7 64 bit, Blu-Ray-Laufwerk und ein 2 TB große Festplatte sollten auch drin sein. Da ich später den PC auch noch aufrüsten möchte, wäre ein leistungsstarker Kühler und Netzteil auch wichtig. Da ich von den einzelnen Komponenten wenig Ahnung habe, wäre es nett wenn ihr mir ein paar Seiten und am besten noch ne fertige Konfig vorstellen könntet^^. 
Der Gamer-PC sollte möglichst alles (sowas wie Witcher 2, Shogun, Crysis 2, usw.) auf max. Details und in Full-HD (vielleicht auch 3D) darstellen können.

Der Bildschirm sollte eine Auflösung von 1920x1080 haben und mindestens 27 Zoll. Wenn es das Budget nicht übersteigt, wäre eine 3D-Funktion super, wegen Nvidia 3D Vision.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen .

MfG

Blingo


----------



## oldsql.Triso (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Nutzt du den Rechner auch für was anderes außer Gaming? CAD, Adobe ..., etc.? Hast du ein Gehäuse und welche Anforderungen stellt's du an dieses?


----------



## chris-gz (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Dein Kühler hat wenig was mit aufrüsten zu tun. Eher mit Übertaktung. 2Tb Festplatte muss unbedingt sein? 1TB reichen doch erst mal bis die Festplattenpreise mal wieder runter sind (die sind gerade extrem hoch). Ich hab dir mal ne SSD reingepackt die kann man aber auch gegen eine 2te HDD austauschen aber bei dem Preis keine SSD ist SÜNDE!! und du wirst begeistert sein von der Geschwindigkeit. Der Bildschirm hat zwar 27 Zoll aber eben kein 3d dafür wars Budget zu knapp. Den Kühler hab ich weg gelassen da du nicht geschrieben hast das übertakten willst. Den kann man einfach nachkaufen da bekommst hier genug Beratung dazu.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das gehäuse ist auch Geschmakssache und kannst ja dann auch ein anderes wählen. Zusammengestellt wurde das alles bei www.hoh.de.

Edit: Zusammenbauen würd ich ihn selbst damit du auch mal mit deiner neuen Gaming Machine engsten Kontakt hast und ich kann dir sagen das das ganz einfach ist  und es gibt genug Anleitungen hier. Ist echt kein Problem und gespaartes Geld.


----------



## Blingo (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

@oldsql.Triso

Werde ihn auch für Office-Arbeiten nutzen, wie z. B. Office, Word, Adobe, usw., also nur Grundlegendes. Gehäuse hab ich keine Ahnung; sollte nur ganz nett anzusehen sein^^.

@chris-gz

1 TB würden für den Anfang wohl reichen und Übertakten werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich eh nie^^. 
Mit dem selber zusammenbauen weiß ich noch nicht so ganz. Wenn ich irgendswas falsch mache ist auch nicht so toll. Dann lasse ich mir den PC lieber direkt von nem Fachmann zusammenbauen.
Ist hardwareversand.de zu empfehlen?


----------



## chris-gz (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Hardwareversand ist einer meiner Lieblingsshops. Es kommt halt immer drauf an wo es gerade günstig ist. Und das mit dem Zusammenbau bekommst hin wenn kein Grobmotoriker bist. Alle Komponenten passen nur da rein wo sie hin gehören und solange man nicht mit voller Kraft alles in das Mainboard reindrückt geht auch da nichts kaputt. Irgendwas Falsch anzuschließen ist fast nicht möglich. Das einzige was etwas fummelarbeit ist ist es das Gehäuse auf dem MB anzuschliesen(aber das ist auf Deutsch bei ASRock toll in Der Mainboardanleitung beschrieben wo was hin kommt).

Wie gesagt am Ende kommts auf den Preis an und HoH ist ebenfalls ein Top Versandhandel sowie Hardwareversand auch (und momentan der günstigste von allen den ich trau ^^). Wenn dir das von mir Vorgeschlagene von der Optik her gefällt kannst das ruhig nehmen ich finds Top wie an meiner Signatur zu sehen ist ^^ (ich habs auch). Das Kabelmanagement ist super gemacht, Die Gummihalterungen zur Verringerung der Vibrationen sind top und auch sonst gibts nix zu meckern.


----------



## ASD_588 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

welche cpu kühler möchtest du?
Mugen 3, Corsaair H60, ....


----------



## chris-gz (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> welche cpu kühler möchtest du?
> Mugen 3, Corsaair H60, ....


 
Er meinte gerade er wird warscheinlich eh nicht übertakten aber er möchte sich die Option offen lassen...wozu dann also jetzt einen teuren Kühler kaufen wenn der Standart reicht???

EDIT: Blingo sag bescheid wenn bestellt hast oder noch mal Tips beim Zusammenbauen brauchst.


----------



## Blingo (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*



chris-gz schrieb:


> Er meinte gerade er wird warscheinlich eh nicht übertakten aber er möchte sich die Option offen lassen...wozu dann also jetzt einen teuren Kühler kaufen wenn der Standart reicht???
> 
> EDIT: Blingo sag bescheid wenn bestellt hast oder noch mal Tips beim Zusammenbauen brauchst.



Also ein extra Kühler ist nur fürs übertakten notwendig?
Und mehr als die oben von dir zusammengestellten Komponenten brauche ich nicht?


----------



## chris-gz (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Nein mehr Komponenten brauchst du nicht. Und der Standartkühler der beim Prozessor dabei ist reicht vollkommen aus. Einen besseren Kühler kannst du dir kaufen wenn du doch noch einmal übertakten willst. Mehr Kompenenten sind aber nicht mehr nötig. Ich schaus mir aber noch mal an und hau dann ein Edit in diesen Post rein .

EDIT1: Ok Netzteilfrage an alle.

Das L8 sollte mit sein 530 Watt reichen aber doch lieber mehr oder so lassen???


----------



## chris-gz (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Noch ein Netzteilkenner da???

@Blingo sind noch 15 € mehr drin??? Also gesammtkosten 1550€?? Wenn ja würd ich dir sicherheitshalber das L8 mit 630 Watt reinpacken da ist dann definitiv genug Luft. Insofern es hier gleich heist das das NT nicht reicht.

EDIT: Hast du Maus und Tastatur ??? Sonst müss ma noch mal umdenken und schaun das das auch noch mit rein kommt.


----------



## Blingo (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*



chris-gz schrieb:


> Noch ein Netzteilkenner da???
> 
> @Blingo sind noch 15 € mehr drin??? Also gesammtkosten 1550€?? Wenn ja würd ich dir sicherheitshalber das L8 mit 630 Watt reinpacken da ist dann definitiv genug Luft. Insofern es hier gleich heist das das NT nicht reicht.


 
15€ mehr sind nicht schlimm. Hab mir überlegt nen 24 Zoll 3D Monitor zu kaufen (Acer HS244HQbmii 59,9 cm LED 3D-Monitor inkl.: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör). Wie siehts mit der Qualität dieses Bildschirms aus? Und 3 Zoll weniger sind doch eigentlich vernachlässigbar oder?
Außerdem würde ich noch ca. 40€ sparen. Die würde ich dann vielleicht in das Laufwerk hier stecken: Samsung SH-B123L BluRay Combo SATA bulk | Laufwerke & Zubehör | Hardware | hoh.de

Edit: Ja, Maus und Tastatur sind vorhanden.


----------



## chris-gz (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Laut PCGamesHardware ist der Bildschirm nur bedingt für Spieler geeignet. Wenn die 15 € nix machen nimm das E8 580 Watt dazu damit bist auf der sicheren Seite (Vergiss den Vorschlag von Vorhin ^^) und das NT hat dazu noch Kabelmanagement. Ich schau noch schnell nach nem Bildschirm dann kannst bestellen . Bei den 3 Zoll geb ich dir recht ^^.


----------



## chris-gz (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Also um ehrlich zu sein find ich jetzt nix wo ich dir vorschlagen könnte mit 3d. Liegt aber auch daran das ich mich da nicht so auskenne. Die guten fangen alle erst ab 300 bis 350 € an. Wenn du irgendwann doch nen 3D willst und dich jetzt dagegen entscheidest würd ich einfach nen Billigeren guten 24Zoller nehmen z.B. den hier ---> Klick und dann Spaarst dir schon mal 100€ und die packst in ne Spaardose ^^ und holst dir irgendwann nen gescheiten 3D Bildschirm. Unten noch mal eine Konfiguration mit neuem NT und geändertem Bildschirm ohne 3D.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blingo (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Wenn die guten 3Ds so teuer sind, dann denke ich nehm ich den von dir vorgeschlagenen Monitor. Der reicht fürs erste^^.
Bestellen werde ich eh erst Ende Januar. Wie siehts eigentlich bei hoh.de mit der Garantie aus?


----------



## chris-gz (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Hab da z.B. mal ein Mainboard defekt bekommen (wer schuld ist kann man nich sagen ...HoH, Post, Hersteller....wer weis), hab dann angerufen und das MB dann zurückgesendet und ein neues bekommen. Garantie steht ja bei allen Teilen dabei. Oder war die Frage anders gemeint?

Tastatur und Maus brauchst du aber jetzt nicht oder???


----------



## Heretic (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Also 530 Watt wird echt knapp 630 Watt sind aber eigendlich schonwieder zu viel 580 Watt sollte hier ein sehr gutes Maß sein.
Das Prob ist da nur das es bei Be Quit das nächste L8 630 Watt hat
Alternative wäre das Straight Power E8 580Watt aber zum selben preis wie das L8.

mfg Heretic


----------



## chris-gz (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Jo danke noch mal für das Feedback genau das hab ich ihm dann noch in die Konfig gepackt ^^.


----------



## Blingo (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*



chris-gz schrieb:


> Hab da z.B. mal ein Mainboard defekt bekommen (wer schuld ist kann man nich sagen ...HoH, Post, Hersteller....wer weis), hab dann angerufen und das MB dann zurückgesendet und ein neues bekommen. Garantie steht ja bei allen Teilen dabei. Oder war die Frage anders gemeint?
> 
> Tastatur und Maus brauchst du aber jetzt nicht oder???


 
Tastatur und Maus hab ich. Das mit der Garantie bezog sich auf den später mal kompletten PC. Das heißt, falls z.B. in nem halben Jahr mal etwas defekt sein sollte und ich weiß nicht woran es liegt, kann ich den PC dann bei Hoh.de einschicken und kostenlos reparieren lassen?


----------



## chris-gz (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Den kompletten PC hab ich noch nicht zurückgesendet sorry das kann ich dir nicht sagen. Aber die kannst ja mal beim Support nachfragen ob dies möglich ist. Wenn nicht musst du selbst entscheiden wie du es handhabst. Ich würde zu nem PC-Händler gehen und die teile schnell durchchecken lassen was meistens so um die 10€ kostet. Danach würd ich das defekte Teil einschicken und hoh mitteilen das ich jetzt auch noch Kosten hatte. Kollante mitarbeiter werden dann sicher nen Gutschein oder so rausrücken was ja auch schon mal was ist. Aber wie gesagt das kann ich dir nicht genau sagen wie das bei kompletten Rechnern ist bei hoh.


----------



## Blingo (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Hab gerade bei Media Markt ein Angebot entdeckt: Media Markt. PC: HP Pavilion HPE h9-1001de Phoenix Desktop PC nur 1289.00 ?
Der PC hat sogar eine 2 TB große Festplatte und nen i7-2600 Prozessor. Des Weiteren noch eine Funk-Maus und Tastatur mit 2 Jahren Garantie.
Oder ist an dem Angebot vielleicht doch etwas faul? Kenn mich ja nicht so gut aus.


----------



## wuestenfux (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Ja der Preis ist Faul  

Nimm den selbst zusammengestellten, da weißt du was drin und dran ist.


----------



## chris-gz (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Von sowas rate ich generell ab da man nicht weis was für Komponenten man bekommt und meistens sinds Billigteile. Zum Netzteil kann man nix lesen und eine SSD ist auch nicht verbaut was dir wichtiger als eine 2TB Festplatte sein soll aber jedem das seine ^^. Eine SSD ist übrigens auch eine Festplatte falls du das nicht weist. Und die ist weitaus schneller als normale HDD Festplatten. Aber wie gesagt das ist deine Entscheidung.


----------



## Heretic (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Lass die Finger davon 

lese dir mal diesen beitrag durch http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...02-lohnt-sich-dieses-angebot.html#post3813884

mfg Heretic

edit: 


> Eine SSD ist übrigens auch eine Festplatte falls du das nicht weist


Naja soo ganz richtig ist das nicht. Eine SSD ist ein Flash-speicher er hat nirgends drehbare scheiben wie eine Festplatte.
Man kann aber sagen die funktion einer SSD ist genau wie bei einer HDD , daten speichern. Nur das ne SSD deutlich schneller ist , da haste recht ^^


----------



## Blingo (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*



chris-gz schrieb:


> Von sowas rate ich generell ab da man nicht weis was für Komponenten man bekommt und meistens sinds Billigteile. Zum Netzteil kann man nix lesen und eine SSD ist auch nicht verbaut was dir wichtiger als eine 2TB Festplatte sein soll aber jedem das seine ^^. Eine SSD ist übrigens auch eine Festplatte falls du das nicht weist. Und die ist weitaus schneller als normale HDD Festplatten. Aber wie gesagt das ist deine Entscheidung.



Dann nehm ich doch eher den zusammengestellten PC. Kostet ja genauso viel wie der Media Markt PC und man kennt alle Teile^^.
Hätte noch ne Frage: Als ich mein Asus Notebook damals gekauft habe, war da ziemlich viel unnützes Zeug vorinstalliert. Bei einem selbst gebauten PC nur mit Windows 7 sind doch dann wirklich nur die grundlegenden Dinge drauf, oder?


----------



## wuestenfux (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Wenn du in dir selbst zusammenbaust hast du gar nichts drauf  Also kein unnötigen Müll


----------



## Threshold (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*



Blingo schrieb:


> Hab gerade bei Media Markt ein Angebot entdeckt: Media Markt. PC: HP Pavilion HPE h9-1001de Phoenix Desktop PC nur 1289.00 ?
> Der PC hat sogar eine 2 TB große Festplatte und nen i7-2600 Prozessor. Des Weiteren noch eine Funk-Maus und Tastatur mit 2 Jahren Garantie.
> Oder ist an dem Angebot vielleicht doch etwas faul? Kenn mich ja nicht so gut aus.


 
Das Angebot müsstest du dir aus der Nähe anschauen.
Und dann die Antworten auf diese Fragen finden:



Welches Mainboard ist eingebaut?
Welches Netzteil ist eingebaut?
Welche GTX 580 ist verbaut?
Wie ist die Kühlung aufgebaut?
Welchen Eindruck hinterlässt das Gehäuse?
Stört der Klavierlack?
Wenn ein Punkt davon nicht als gut bewertet werden kann ist das Angebot nicht sein Geld wert.
Und das ist schon der Fall wenn eine GTX 580 mit Referenzlüfter drin ist.


----------



## Blingo (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Bei Hardwareversand.de hab ich gesehen, dass die den PC für 20€ schon selber zusammenbauen. Wie würde denn meine Konfig bei Hardwareversand.de aussehen?
Außerdem kann man da bei Service noch Software-Installation auswählen, d.h. das Betriebssystem und alle Treiber werden schon installiert. Lohnt sich das für 35€ und sind dann alle Treiber auch wirklich aktuell?


----------



## chris-gz (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*



Heretic schrieb:


> Lass die Finger davon
> 
> lese dir mal diesen beitrag durch http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...02-lohnt-sich-dieses-angebot.html#post3813884
> 
> ...



Ja stimmt ich wollts auch noch ändern habs aber vergessen ^^ sry für die Fehlinfo. 

Wenn du deinen Rechner selbst zusammenstellst hast du vorab gar nichts auser das Standardwindows auf der SSD ^^. Dann installierst deine Treiber (CD's werden alle mitgeliefert) und fertsch. Der Ganze Mist den bei Laptops dabei hast is da nicht dabei.


----------



## chris-gz (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Also Zusammenbau für 20€ ist ok (wenn du auf gar keinen Fall selbst zusammenbauen willst). Windows und Treiberinstallation für 35€ ist Wucher bei einem so aktuellem System. Das ist ein Aufwand von 30 - 40 Minuten und das wär ja dann ein Stundenlohn von 70€ ca für den der das macht ^^. Ne wirklich lies dich hier schnell ein und installiere selbst. Hardwareversand ist halt momentan Teurer wie HoH und du musst halt schaun was es da kostet. Ich stell mal schnell zusammen und Poste hier dann den Preis.


----------



## wuestenfux (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Das musst du wissen ob es dir die 35€ Wert ist mir wäre es nicht Wert da es nicht lange dauert und einfacher ist als einen PC zusammen zuschrauben (man Folge den Instruktionen am Bildschirm).

EDIT: chris-gz mach doch mal weniger Doppelposts und versuch mal den Bearbeiten Button


----------



## chris-gz (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Sry wuestenfux ^^. Also ich hab mal grob geschaut bei Hardwareversand kommst mit Einbau und Installation ca. auf 1600 - 1650 €.

EDIT: Sry noch mal ^^.


----------



## Blingo (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*



chris-gz schrieb:


> Sry wuestenfux ^^. Also ich hab mal grob geschaut bei Hardwareversand kommst mit Einbau und Installation ca. auf 1600 - 1650 €.
> 
> EDIT: Sry noch mal ^^.



Mit Bildschirm oder ohne? Hoh.de baut den PC nicht selber zusammen? Muss ich eigentlich bei der Installation auch etwas beim BIOS beachten?


----------



## chris-gz (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

HoH kannst mal anrufen und fragen ob das bei denen möglich ist. Wenn nicht wie gesagt... Gib bescheid wir helfen dir. Ich bau am Samstag wieder einen zusammen und kann ja noch eine weitere Anleitung für den Zusammenbau schreiben. Welchen Tower nimmst du??? den T9?? Dann kann ich noch paar Fotos mit reinpacken wo du siehst auf was du beim Tower achten must. Oder ich mach meinen noch mal auf ^^. 

Bei der Installation musst nur im Bios die Bootreihenfolge einstellen so das zuerst von cd gebootet wird. Dann wählst deine SSD aus das dort Windows installiert wird und dann wartest bis Windows fix und fertig startet. Danach nur noch alle Treiber drauf (Mainboard von der Cd die mitgeliefert wird, Grafik von Nvidia.de) Danach kannst noch deine 1TB Platte einrichten und Partitionieren wenn du willst. 

EDIT: Noch was....Vorher noch schaun wo man den AHCI Modus aktiviert im Bios und das dann aktivieren. Zudem  kommen noch paar SSD Tips die dir im Nachhinein noch anschaun kannst. Wie z.B. das man die automatische Defragmentierung abschalten muss was Win7 aber selbst macht wenn es eine SSD erkennt. SSD's müssen und sollen nicht Defragmentiert werden. Da gibts aber ganz gute Tipsammlungen für das.


----------



## Blingo (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*



chris-gz schrieb:


> HoH kannst mal anrufen und fragen ob das bei denen möglich ist. Wenn nicht wie gesagt... Gib bescheid wir helfen dir. Ich bau am Samstag wieder einen zusammen und kann ja noch eine weitere Anleitung für den Zusammenbau schreiben. Welchen Tower nimmst du??? den T9?? Dann kann ich noch paar Fotos mit reinpacken wo du siehst auf was du beim Tower achten must. Oder ich mach meinen noch mal auf ^^.
> 
> Bei der Installation musst nur im Bios die Bootreihenfolge einstellen so das zuerst von cd gebootet wird. Dann wählst deine SSD aus das dort Windows installiert wird und dann wartest bis Windows fix und fertig startet. Danach nur noch alle Treiber drauf (Mainboard von der Cd die mitgeliefert wird, Grafik von Nvidia.de) Danach kannst noch deine 1TB Platte einrichten und Partitionieren wenn du willst.
> 
> EDIT: Noch was....Vorher noch schaun wo man den AHCI Modus aktiviert im Bios und das dann aktivieren. Zudem kommen noch paar SSD Tips die dir im Nachhinein noch anschaun kannst. Wie z.B. das man die automatische Defragmentierung abschalten muss was Win7 aber selbst macht wenn es eine SSD erkennt. SSD's müssen und sollen nicht Defragmentiert werden. Da gibts aber ganz gute Tipsammlungen für das.




Morgen ruf ich mal bei hoh.de an und frag nach. Als Tower würde ich den Sharkoon T9 in grün nehmen.


----------



## chris-gz (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Ja da musst nur was kleines beachten wenn den dann doch selbst zusammenbauen willst da die Frontblenden bischen blöd verschraubt sind. Ist aber keine große Sache.


----------



## Blingo (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Würde eigentlich auch eine GTX 570 reichen? Hab mich mal im Internet informiert und die meisten empfehlen wegen besserem P/L-Verhältnis die 570? Oder ist die 580 wirklich besser?


----------



## chris-gz (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Ich wollte auch erst die GTX580 und hab mich dann doch für die 570 entschieden wegen des P/L.


----------



## HanZ4000 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich die anderen Kommentare bisher nicht gelesen habe.
Ich weiss auch nicht, ob dein Budget ausreicht für eine GTX 580.
Aber falls es so wäre:
Warum muss es unbedingt NVIDIA sein? AMD bringt gerade die 7970 raus. Die kostet etwa genausoviel wie eine GTX 580 sobald die Preise etwas gefallen sind und ich denke, mit einer 7970 hast Du mehr Spass als mit einer GTX 580. Sie hat etwa 30% mehr Leistung laut aktuellen Benchmarks und kostet etwa das selbe. Abzuwarten bleibt, ob die GTX 580 auch noch so teuer ist, sobald die Preise für die AMD 7970 fallen...


----------



## Blingo (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*



HanZ4000 schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, dass ich die anderen Kommentare bisher nicht gelesen habe.
> Ich weiss auch nicht, ob dein Budget ausreicht für eine GTX 580.
> Aber falls es so wäre:
> Warum muss es unbedingt NVIDIA sein? AMD bringt gerade die 7970 raus. Die kostet etwa genausoviel wie eine GTX 580 sobald die Preise etwas gefallen sind und ich denke, mit einer 7970 hast Du mehr Spass als mit einer GTX 580. Sie hat etwa 30% mehr Leistung laut aktuellen Benchmarks und kostet etwa das selbe. Abzuwarten bleibt, ob die GTX 580 auch noch so teuer ist, sobald die Preise für die AMD 7970 fallen...



Nvidia sollte es schon sein, da ich mir später noch ein 3D-Monitor zulegen will^^


----------



## chris-gz (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*



HanZ4000 schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, dass ich die anderen Kommentare bisher nicht gelesen habe.
> Ich weiss auch nicht, ob dein Budget ausreicht für eine GTX 580.
> Aber falls es so wäre:
> Warum muss es unbedingt NVIDIA sein? AMD bringt gerade die 7970 raus. Die kostet etwa genausoviel wie eine GTX 580 sobald die Preise etwas gefallen sind und ich denke, mit einer 7970 hast Du mehr Spass als mit einer GTX 580. Sie hat etwa 30% mehr Leistung laut aktuellen Benchmarks und kostet etwa das selbe. Abzuwarten bleibt, ob die GTX 580 auch noch so teuer ist, sobald die Preise für die AMD 7970 fallen...


 
Naja abwarten wie gut die wirklich ist und dann kann ich mir das Geld sparen bis Nvidia die nächste Reihe bringt welche zum selben Preis dann wieder 30% mehr leistet wie ATI's 7970. 

Da muss ich zugeben NVIDIA Fanboy zu sein aufgrund dessen das ich noch nie auch nur im geringsten Probleme hatte mit deren Karten. ATI ist für mich das Hassobjekt schlecht hin(naja ganz so schlimm isses nicht ^^). Zudem finde ich es erstaunlich das ATI so hochgelobt wird das ihr neues Model mehr leistet wie das aktuelle von Nvidia. Wenn Nvidia nachzieht kann man hier sagen sollte es ATI ausnamsweise mal schaffen ein Duell auf Augenhöhe zu gewinnen das das ne Leistung ist. Preislich ist ATI aber wie immer unschlagbar. Ich bau ja immer wieder mal für Kumpels oder Familie oder Bekannte eben nen Rechner zusammen und nachdem es 3 mal nur Ärger gab mit Ati (meist Treiberprobleme) sag ich jetzt wenn jemand ne ATI möchte das ich den Rechner nur zusammenbaue und mich um sonst nix kümmere. 

Aber wie gesagt die GTX570 ist vollkommen ausreichend und du musst dir sicherlich auch nicht nächstes Jahr ne neue Karte kaufen . Ich teste grade immernoch die GTX285 AMP von Zotak und kann damit so ziemlich alle Spiele in 1920*1080 MAX spielen. Mit meiner GTX570 sowieso (Die wird am Samstag wieder eingebaut wenn die Teile für nen Kumpel kommen ). Damit will ich sagen das dir die Karte ohne weiteres 3 Jahre Spass machen wird solange wir nicht auf einmal einen Megasprung nach vorne machen in der Spieleentwicklung.


----------



## Blingo (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*



chris-gz schrieb:


> Naja abwarten wie gut die wirklich ist und dann kann ich mir das Geld sparen bis Nvidia die nächste Reihe bringt welche zum selben Preis dann wieder 30% mehr leistet wie ATI's 7970.
> 
> Da muss ich zugeben NVIDIA Fanboy zu sein aufgrund dessen das ich noch nie auch nur im geringsten Probleme hatte mit deren Karten. ATI ist für mich das Hassobjekt schlecht hin(naja ganz so schlimm isses nicht ^^). Zudem finde ich es erstaunlich das ATI so hochgelobt wird das ihr neues Model mehr leistet wie das aktuelle von Nvidia. Wenn Nvidia nachzieht kann man hier sagen sollte es ATI ausnamsweise mal schaffen ein Duell auf Augenhöhe zu gewinnen das das ne Leistung ist. Preislich ist ATI aber wie immer unschlagbar. Ich bau ja immer wieder mal für Kumpels oder Familie oder Bekannte eben nen Rechner zusammen und nachdem es 3 mal nur Ärger gab mit Ati (meist Treiberprobleme) sag ich jetzt wenn jemand ne ATI möchte das ich den Rechner nur zusammenbaue und mich um sonst nix kümmere.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt die GTX570 ist vollkommen ausreichend und du musst dir sicherlich auch nicht nächstes Jahr ne neue Karte kaufen . Ich teste grade immernoch die GTX285 AMP von Zotak und kann damit so ziemlich alle Spiele in 1920*1080 MAX spielen. Mit meiner GTX570 sowieso (Die wird am Samstag wieder eingebaut wenn die Teile für nen Kumpel kommen ). Damit will ich sagen das dir die Karte ohne weiteres 3 Jahre Spass machen wird solange wir nicht auf einmal einen Megasprung nach vorne machen in der Spieleentwicklung.


 
Dann werde ich wohl zur GTX 570 greifen und auf die nächste Karte von Nvidia warten. Hätte noch ne Frage zum Thema 3D und zwar stell ich mir grade selber die Frage, ob sich das überhaupt lohnt, da man ja nur mit der Hälfte der FPS zocken kann. Dann müssten ja die Games mit ca. 60 FPS laufen und in 3D dann mit 30 FPS. Nur das Problem wird wohl sein, dass ich die Grafik dann drastisch reduzieren müsste. Oder ist der 3D-Effekt so gut, dass sich das im Endeffekt doch lohnen würde?
Falls nicht, nehm ich lieber nen guten 27 Zoll Monitor ohne 3D-Funktion^^.


----------



## chris-gz (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Da kann ich dir nicht viel dazu sagen da ich meine 3D Spielsession auf der Xbox halte und selbst da ist das Bild trotz 46Zoll meiner Meinung nach noch zu klein für 3D. Auf nem 24 oder 27 Zöller will ichs gar nicht erst versuchen ^^. Aber das ist Geschmackssache. Wie drastisch sich das jetzt auf die Frames in PC-Games auswirkt weis ich nicht genau. Musst dir halt paar Berichte oder so durchlesen.


----------



## Redbull0329 (6. Januar 2012)

Man kann mit ca. 35-40% Performanceverlust rechnen. Ist leider so :/


----------



## Blingo (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

So hab mir jetzt mal selbst etwas konfiguriert: siehe Anhang
Ist das so in Ordnung oder könnte man noch etwas besser, bzw. kostengünstiger machen?

Außerdem hab ich mich jetzt für nen normalen 27 Zoll Monitor entschieden: Samsung SM S27A350H LED 68,58cm (27") 1920x1080 | ab 66 cm (26") | Monitore | Hardware | hoh.de
Ist der für den Preis zu empfehlen? Oder gibts da Bessere?

Danke schon mal im Voraus^^


----------



## wuestenfux (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

NT hätte auch eine Nummer kleiner sein können schau mal bitte ob es das L8 bei Hardwareversand gibt. 

Der Rest schaut gut aus obwohl die ASUS 570 DC2 denke ich leiser sein wird aber die Twin Frozn ist auch okay


----------



## Redbull0329 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Von dem Gehäusehersteller hab ich noch nie was gehört. Vielleicht lieber ein Sharkoon T28?


----------



## chris-gz (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Schau dir doch mal den an KLICK Da fehlt zwar der USB 3 Anschluss an der Front aber der Tower ist gut und die  Front kannst dir dazukaufen mit USB3. Aber ist nur ein Vorschlag. Und nimm das L8 530 Watt reicht bei der Konfiguration oder das E8 NT Das reicht aus und ist weit besser als das L7 ....Klick .

EDIT: Die Vertex 2 ist halt nicht auf dem aktuellem Stand der dinge ich würd schaun ob du dir nicht doch die Crucial M4 holst die ist viel schneller. Zumal 150€ Wucher sind für den Preis bekommst die Vertex 3 von HoH.


----------



## Blingo (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*



chris-gz schrieb:


> Schau dir doch mal den an KLICK Da fehlt zwar der USB 3 Anschluss an der Front aber der Tower ist gut und die Front kannst dir dazukaufen mit USB3. Aber ist nur ein Vorschlag. Und nimm das L8 530 Watt reicht bei der Konfiguration oder das E8 NT Das reicht aus und ist weit besser als das L7 ....Klick .
> 
> EDIT: Die Vertex 2 ist halt nicht auf dem aktuellem Stand der dinge ich würd schaun ob du dir nicht doch die Crucial M4 holst die ist viel schneller. Zumal 150€ Wucher sind für den Preis bekommst die Vertex 3 von HoH.



Wollte die Crucial M4 holen, jedoch kann man die beim PC-Konfigurator nicht auswählen 
Weiß einer warum das so ist? Kann nur die Vertex 2 auswählen.


----------



## Heretic (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Den Konfigurator kannste vergessen . Stelle dir das System einfach so zusammen per Warenkorb und füge am ende selbst das dazu hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau

Das ist genau das selbe.

mfg Heretic


----------



## ile (7. Januar 2012)

Blingo schrieb:
			
		

> Dann werde ich wohl zur GTX 570 greifen und auf die nächste Karte von Nvidia warten. Hätte noch ne Frage zum Thema 3D und zwar stell ich mir grade selber die Frage, ob sich das überhaupt lohnt, da man ja nur mit der Hälfte der FPS zocken kann. Dann müssten ja die Games mit ca. 60 FPS laufen und in 3D dann mit 30 FPS. Nur das Problem wird wohl sein, dass ich die Grafik dann drastisch reduzieren müsste. Oder ist der 3D-Effekt so gut, dass sich das im Endeffekt doch lohnen würde?
> Falls nicht, nehm ich lieber nen guten 27 Zoll Monitor ohne 3D-Funktion^^.



Den 3D-Klimsbims kannste in die Tonne treten, aber die 120 Hz sind ein gutes Antischlierenprogramm...


----------



## Blingo (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Hab mal alles per Warenkorb gemacht und jetzt konnte ich auch alles auswählen^^. Mit Zusammenbau komm ich auf ca. 1.230 €. Ist alles soweit in Ordnung oder sollte ich noch was austauschen?


----------



## chris-gz (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Sieht jetzt sehr gut aus.


----------



## Blingo (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*



chris-gz schrieb:


> Sieht jetzt sehr gut aus.



Super , hab nur noch Bedenken beim Gehäuse und zwar weg der Größe (19 cm x 47.7 cm x 45 cm). Ist das vielleicht etwas zu klein oder reicht die Größe des Gehäuses? Will später schließlich auch noch aufrüsten^^.
Außerdem würde das Gehäuse auf der linken Seite komplett vom Schreibtisch verdeckt sein (die anderen Seiten sind frei). Macht das was aus oder ist das egal (wegen Überhitzung)?


----------



## Redbull0329 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Dann nimm doch einfach das Sharkoon 

Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ein Laptop steht auch auf dem Tisch und kriegt nur sehr wenig Luft, überhitzt der? Nein, tut er nicht


----------



## Blingo (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Dann nimm doch einfach das Sharkoon
> 
> Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Ein Laptop steht auch auf dem Tisch und kriegt nur sehr wenig Luft, überhitzt der? Nein, tut er nicht



Bei Hardwareversand gibts kein Sharkoon, sonst hätte ichs ja genommen. Es geht mir ja um die Größe des Gehäuses, ob das auch ausreichend groß ist.


----------



## Redbull0329 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Och manno... Wenn du selberbauen würdest, würde ich ja sagen "Dann bestell halt bei Amazon" (hab ich gemacht), aber so... 

Das fällt aus'm Preisrahmen oder? hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Carbide Series 400R, ATX, ohne Netzteil


----------



## Blingo (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Och manno... Wenn du selberbauen würdest, würde ich ja sagen "Dann bestell halt bei Amazon" (hab ich gemacht), aber so...
> 
> Das fällt aus'm Preisrahmen oder? hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Carbide Series 400R, ATX, ohne Netzteil



Würde gerade noch so gehen, aber wenn es vom P/L-Verhältnis her passt würd ichs nehmen. Das Corsair Gehäuse hat ja sogar 2 USB 3.0 Anschlüsse.


----------



## Redbull0329 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Mach dir selbst ein Bild 

Test: Carbide Series 400R - Corsairs Budget-Option


----------



## Blingo (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Mach dir selbst ein Bild
> 
> Test: Carbide Series 400R - Corsairs Budget-Option



Sieht doch ganz gut aus, hoffe nur, dass der PC nicht zu laut wird.
Hab noch eine Frage zu Hardwareversand.de und zwar schicken die die Verpackungen von Graka, Mainboard, Prozessor, etc. mit oder nur die Treiber-CDs?


----------



## Redbull0329 (8. Januar 2012)

Wenn du Retail kaufst, kriegst du Retail. Wenn du OEM kaufst, kriegst du OEM


----------



## Blingo (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

So bin mit jetzt bei allen Komponenten sicher, außer bei der Graka^^
Hab im Internet gelesen, dass einige Probleme im Directx 11 Modus mit der Karte hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, 1280MB,PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI haben. Es würde häufig zu Abstürzen kommen. Sollte ich dann lieber eine andere GTX 570 nehmen? Würde sich eine GTX 580 hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI N580GTX Twin Frozr II, 1536MB, GDDR5, PCI-Express für 120€ eigentlich lohnen oder ist der Leistungszuwachs zu gering?

Danke schon mal im Voraus^^


----------



## Redbull0329 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

 Wer erzählt denn sowas? 

Die GTX580 wäre schon eine andere Leistungsklasse, aber 120€... Musst du wissen. Ich würde bei der GTX570 / GTX560 Ti 448 bleiben, wenn dir die Leistung nicht reicht kannst du immernoch übertakten


----------



## Blingo (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Wer erzählt denn sowas?
> 
> Die GTX580 wäre schon eine andere Leistungsklasse, aber 120€... Musst du wissen. Ich würde bei der GTX570 / GTX560 Ti 448 bleiben, wenn dir die Leistung nicht reicht kannst du immernoch übertakten


 

Ein paar Leute, die sich die Karte bei Amazon.de Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: ASUS Nvidia GeForce ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5 Grafikkarte (PCI-e, 1280MB GDDR5 Speicher, 2x DVI-I, 1x Display Port, 1x HDMI) gekauft haben, haben anscheinend Probleme mit D11.


----------



## Redbull0329 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Wenn du dieses Problem haben solltest -> Umtauschen. Ganz einfach. Kommt vielleicht bei einer aus 1.000 Karten vor.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*



Blingo schrieb:


> Ein paar Leute, die sich die Karte bei Amazon.de Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: ASUS Nvidia GeForce ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5 Grafikkarte (PCI-e, 1280MB GDDR5 Speicher, 2x DVI-I, 1x Display Port, 1x HDMI) gekauft haben, haben anscheinend Probleme mit D11.


 
Probleme kannst du immer haben, wenns ein Problem gibt, einfach umtauschen.
Und Negatives wird auch häufiger angeprangert als Positives geschrieben wird.


----------



## Blingo (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Danke für die Antworten. Wenn das Problem nur ganz selten vorkommt ist es ja nicht so schlimm.
Nach langem hin und her hab ich mich jetzt für den Bildschirm http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-SyncMaster-S27A350H-widescreen-Reaktionszeit/dp/B004O6ADDA und die Konfig entschieden:

Laufwerk: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LiteOn iHOS104-37 bulk schwarz
SSD: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")
Festplatte: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
Netzteil: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E8-550W
Grafikkarte: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=41143&agid=707
Mainboard: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3, Sockel 1155, ATX
Prozessor: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155
Gehäuse: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=48719&agid=631
Arbeitsspeicher: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9

Reicht das Netzteil auch, wenn ich später den Prozessor übertakten möchte?

Hoffe jetzt passt alles^^


----------



## Blingo (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

sry Doppelpost^^


----------



## Redbull0329 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Sieht top aus 

Wenn du einen 2500K hast, vergiss den Kühler nicht!!! hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Mugen 3, für alle Sockel geeignet
Und "Zusammenbauen" noch in den Warenkorb legen. 
Das Netzteil reicht Dicke


----------



## Blingo (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Wie siehts eigentlich mit den Treibern aus? Den Graka-Treiber lad ich mir aus dem Internet. Welche Treiber benötige ich sonst noch um vernünftig zu zocken?


----------



## chris-gz (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Sonst sind alle Treiber dabei. Nur die Grafiktreiber sind meist schon etwas älter.


----------



## Blingo (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*



chris-gz schrieb:


> Sonst sind alle Treiber dabei. Nur die Grafiktreiber sind meist schon etwas älter.



Das heißt ich brauch nur alle beigelegten Treiber-CDs (außer Graka) zu installieren und dann ist alles einsatzbereit?


----------



## Redbull0329 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Richtig. Ist alles dabei. Musst halt nur nach jeder Treiberinstallation neustarten, das nervt nach ner Zeit...  Aber mit deiner SSD sollte das nicht allzulange dauern


----------



## chris-gz (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Da liegt dann eigentlich nur noch die Mainboard CD Bei die wichtig wäre (unter Umständen noch ne CD beim Bildschirm). Maus und Tastaturtreiber solltest halt noch installieren falls du da nicht einfachste Standard Hardware hast. Soundtreiber sind bei der Mainboard CD dabei da du ja Sound on Board nutzt.


----------



## Heretic (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Ich würde aber immer die aktuellsten Treiber und Firmwares von der Hersteller Firma nehmen. Die Findet man dann auf der Internetseite.

mfg Heretic


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*



Blingo schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten. Wenn das Problem nur ganz selten vorkommt ist es ja nicht so schlimm.
> Nach langem hin und her hab ich mich jetzt für den Bildschirm Samsung SyncMaster S27A350H 68,5 cm widescreen TFT: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör und die Konfig entschieden:
> 
> Laufwerk: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LiteOn iHOS104-37 bulk schwarz
> ...


 
Passt nicht.  Die USB3-Anschlüsse des Gehäuses werden intern am Board angeschlossen, das Extreme3 hat aber keinen internen USB3-Header. Da müsstest Du ein Asus P8P67 oder Asrock P67 Extreme4 nehmen! Sonst kannst Du die USB3-Anschlüsse nicht nutzen.


----------



## chris-gz (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Gut aufgepasst Softy ^^. Blingo du kannst aber auch schaun ob du einen Tower wie das Sharkoon t9 bekommst wo der Front USB3.0 Anschluss hinten am MB angeschlossen wird.


----------



## Blingo (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

@Softy

Danke für den Hinweis, hab Gott sei Dank noch nicht bestellt^^

@chris-gz

Kannst du mir vielleicht ein paar Gehäuse bei Hardwareversand.de empfehlen? Kenn mich nicht so gut aus mit den Anschlüssen^^


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Wie wäre es damit? hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LanCool K62, ATX, ohne Netzteil


----------



## Blingo (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Wie wäre es damit? hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LanCool K62, ATX, ohne Netzteil



Hat der USB 3.0?


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Achso, Du suchst ein Gehäuse, bei dem der USB3-Frontanschluss extern angeschlossen wird? --> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Thermaltake Commander MS-I USB 3.0, ohne Netzteil


----------



## Blingo (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Achso, Du suchst ein Gehäuse, bei dem der USB3-Frontanschluss extern angeschlossen wird? --> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Thermaltake Commander MS-I USB 3.0, ohne Netzteil



Der Geräuschpegel unter Volllast ist bei dem Gehäuse bestimmt ziemlich hoch oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Bei fast jedem Gehäuse würde ich die Serienlüfter raushauen, wenn es wirklich leise sein soll. Denn da sparen die Hersteller gerne mal.


----------



## Blingo (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Naja die Lüfter kann man im Nachhinein ja austauschen. Hauptsache es passt alles mit dem USB 3.0 Anschluss


----------



## chris-gz (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Da du dir ja den rechner zusammenbauen willst sag ich mal das das Gehäuse von Softy schon OK ist. Du bist ja in dem Fall an Hardwareversand gebunden. Das einzige was ich mir hier überlegn würde ist ob du niht vieleicht ein zusätzliches USB3 Panel holst welches hinten am Mainboard steckbar ist. Dann könntest du einen beliebigen Tower nehmen der dir dann gefällt (Grafikkartenlänge muss man halt immer beachten). 

Ansonsten kannst du doch noch das Mainboard gegen ein anderes tauschen wie Softy schon mal vorgeschlagen hatte, wo dann ein interner USB3 Anschluss vorhanden ist. Du musst also nicht das Extreme 3 nehmen.

Gruss Chris


----------



## Blingo (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*



chris-gz schrieb:


> Da du dir ja den rechner zusammenbauen willst sag ich mal das das Gehäuse von Softy schon OK ist. Du bist ja in dem Fall an Hardwareversand gebunden. Das einzige was ich mir hier überlegn würde ist ob du niht vieleicht ein zusätzliches USB3 Panel holst welches hinten am Mainboard steckbar ist. Dann könntest du einen beliebigen Tower nehmen der dir dann gefällt (Grafikkartenlänge muss man halt immer beachten).
> 
> Ansonsten kannst du doch noch das Mainboard gegen ein anderes tauschen wie Softy schon mal vorgeschlagen hatte, wo dann ein interner USB3 Anschluss vorhanden ist. Du musst also nicht das Extreme 3 nehmen.
> 
> Gruss Chris




Naja hauptsache 1 USB 3.0 Anschluss ist drin und außerdem ist das Gehäuse noch 45€ billiger als das Corsair^^

Konfig sieht jetzt so aus:

Laufwerk: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LiteOn iHOS104-37 bulk schwarz
SSD: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")
Festplatte: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
Netzteil: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E8-550W
Grafikkarte: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, 1280MB,PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI
Mainboard: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3, Sockel 1155, ATX
Prozessor: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155
Gehäuse: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Thermaltake Commander MS-I USB 3.0, ohne Netzteil
Arbeitsspeicher: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9
Kühler: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Mugen 3, für alle Sockel geeignet

Preis: 1.250 €

Jetzt müsste doch wirklich alles passen, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Sofern der USB 3 Port am Gehäuse einen A Stecker hat, kannst du das so kaufen.


----------



## Blingo (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sofern der USB 3 Port am Gehäuse einen A Stecker hat, kannst du das so kaufen.



Wie finde ich das heraus?^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*



Blingo schrieb:


> Wie finde ich das heraus?^^


 
Tja, keine Ahnung, musst mal auf der Herstellerseite schauen, vielleicht steht das da oder nach Reviews suchen.


----------



## Blingo (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, keine Ahnung, musst mal auf der Herstellerseite schauen, vielleicht steht das da oder nach Reviews suchen.



Hab gerade bemerkt, dass es bei Hardwareversand noch ne erweiterte Beschreibung gibt. Das Gehäuse hat einen USB 3.0 Anschluss Typ A, 9-polig. Also sollte das mit dem Mainboard klappen. 
Mache mir nur Gedanken über die Größe des Gehäuses, ist ja nur 48,4 cm x 20,2 cm x 42,6 cm groß. Reicht das auch für spätere Aufrüstungen aus oder sollte ich lieber ein größeres Gehäuse nehmen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Ich bezweifel dass neue Grafikkarte plötzlich 40cm lang werden. Die Größe ist inzwischen gut festgelegt, nur die Breite nimmt zu, eben Tripple Slot aber da hast du keine Probleme.


----------



## Softy (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Sieht alles prima aus  Urbi @Orbi


----------



## Blingo (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Hallo nochmal,

da ich nächste Woche bestelle habe ich mir noch Gedanken über den Monitor und das Gehäuse gemacht. Und zwar frage ich mich, ob bei 70 cm Abstand 27 Zoll nicht zu viel sind und ich anstelle Samsung SyncMaster S27A350H 68,5 cm Widescreen LED: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör nicht lieber Samsung S24A350HS 60,9 cm widescreen TFT Monitor rosa: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör holen soll?

Dann hätte ich 75 € gespart und die könnte ich dann ja in ein besseres Gehäuse stecken, da das hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Thermaltake Commander MS-I USB 3.0, ohne Netzteil ziemlich klein und laut ist. Wäre das hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 - pure black, ohne Netzteil zu empfehlen und ist es auch relativ leise und gut kühlend? Kann ich mit dem Gehäuse und dem Mainboard (hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3, Sockel 1155, ATX) auch die zwei USB 3.0 Anschlüsse verwenden?

Außerdem würde mich noch eine Soundkarte interessieren, da ich in nächster Zeit vor habe ein paar Boxen an den PC anzuschließen. Lohnt sich dann eine Soundkarte oder reicht Onboard auch aus?

Danke im Voraus^^


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

70cm halte ich für zu nah für einen 27" Monitor.  Ich sitze so 80-100cm weg, und finde das grenzwertig (aber geil ).

Für die USB3 Anschlüsse des Cooler Master Gehäuses bräuchtest Du ein Board mit internem USB3-Header, z.B. ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1, P67 (B3) oder ein ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3, P67 (B3)

Eine Soundkarte brauchst Du nur, wenn Du hochwertige Boxen / Kopfhörer anschließen willst. Empfehlen kann ich Dir da eine Asus Xonar.


----------



## Blingo (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*



Softy schrieb:


> 70cm halte ich für zu nah für einen 27" Monitor. Ich sitze so 80-100cm weg, und finde das grenzwertig (aber geil ).
> 
> Für die USB3 Anschlüsse des Cooler Master Gehäuses bräuchtest Du ein Board mit internem USB3-Header, z.B. ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1, P67 (B3) oder ein ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3, P67 (B3)
> 
> Eine Soundkarte brauchst Du nur, wenn Du hochwertige Boxen / Kopfhörer anschließen willst. Empfehlen kann ich Dir da eine Asus Xonar.


 
Dann werd ich zum 24 Zoll Modell greifen und das Gehäuse hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 - pure black, ohne Netzteil mit dem Mainboard hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3, Sockel 1155, ATX nehmen.

@Softy

Welche Asus Xonar würdest du mir empfehlen (hardwareversand.de - Artikelsuche)?


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Die habe ich, mit der bin ich sehr zufrieden: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z)

Die kannst Du in den untersten PCIe x16 Slot des Boards stecken, dann ist die schön weit von der Grafikkarte weg (Wärmestau).


----------



## chris-gz (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Hi Blingo poste doch noch mal deine komplette Zusammenstellung. das mit dem 24 Zöller ist gemacksache. Ich hock auch ca. nen Meter weg würd mir aber am liebsten nen 42 Zöller an die Wand hängen hehe ^^. Ne aber 24 Zoll reicht locker aus.

Die Soundkarte von Softy is sicher nicht schlecht. Wenn erst mal sparen musst reicht aber erst mal der Onboardsound.


----------



## Blingo (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Komplette Zusammenstellung:

Monitor: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SyncMaster S24A350H
HDMI-Kabel: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - InLine High Speed HDMI with Ethernet Kabel, 1,5m

SSD: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")
Festplatte: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
Netzteil: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E8-550W
GraKa: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, 1280MB,PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI
Prozessor: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155
Kühler: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Mugen 3, für alle Sockel geeignet
Laufwerk: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG CH10LS Blu-Ray ROM Retail
Arbeitsspeicher: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 PC3-12800U CL9
Mainboard: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3, Sockel 1155, ATX
Gehäuse: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 - pure black, ohne Netzteil

Preis: 1.545 €

Für späteres Aufrüsten und vielleicht OC´en dürfts doch jetzt passen?


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Die RAM Spannung ist zu hoch für SandyBridge! Besser: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9 

Kühler würde ich diesen nehmen: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Thermalright HR-02 Macho

Graka nur minimal langsamer: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX560-TI 448 DC2/2DIS/1280M, 1280MB,PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI

Netzteil ist sehr gut, gut ausreichend und mit Kabelmanagment gäbe es das hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! PURE POWER CM BQT L8-CM-530W


----------



## Blingo (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

@Softy

Würden denn die 530W auch für spätere GraKas reichen oder ist eher das hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E8-CM-580W zu empfehlen?


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Meine Kristallkugel sagt, dass das 530Watt Nettzteil (mit 480 Watt auf der 12 Volt Schiene) auch die nächsten paar Jahre für jede Single-GPU Grafikkarte ausreicht. Sieht man ja an der HD 7970, die ist ~20% schneller als eine GTX580, braucht aber nicht mehr Strom. Durch die kleineren Fertigungen und bessere Architekturen wird der Stromverbrauch nicht mehr recht viel weiter ansteigen.


----------



## Blingo (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Meine Kristallkugel sagt, dass das 530Watt Nettzteil (mit 480 Watt auf der 12 Volt Schiene) auch die nächsten paar Jahre für jede Single-GPU Grafikkarte ausreicht. Sieht man ja an der HD 7970, die ist ~20% schneller als eine GTX580, braucht aber nicht mehr Strom. Durch die kleineren Fertigungen und bessere Architekturen wird der Stromverbrauch nicht mehr recht viel weiter ansteigen.


 
K, dann nehm ich das mit 530W.
Hab aber noch ganz vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich noch eine Netzwerkkarte brauche, da ich kein W-Lan Stick mehr hab (benutze im Moment nur Notebook mit integriertem W-Lan). Kann mir jemand noch bitte eine auf Hardwareversand empfehlen? Am besten etwas Günstiges^^

Edit: Hab eine FritzBox3050, falls das wichtig ist.


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Ich würde eher einen Stick nehmen, den kannst Du dann mit einem kurzen Verlängerungskabel dahinlegen, wo er nicht stört, oder der Empfang am besten ist.

Konkret empfehlen kann ich da leider nix, aber Du kannst mal hier schauen: hardwareversand.de - Artikelsuche - Netzwerk/DFÜ - Netzwerk - Wireless - Wireless LAN - Adapter - USB

Wenn der Abstand zum Router etwas höher ist, vllt. diesen hier: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LogiLink Wireless LAN 150 Mbps USB 2.0 Micro Adapter 802.11n


----------



## Blingo (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde eher einen Stick nehmen, den kannst Du dann mit einem kurzen Verlängerungskabel dahinlegen, wo er nicht stört, oder der Empfang am besten ist.
> 
> Konkret empfehlen kann ich da leider nix, aber Du kannst mal hier schauen: hardwareversand.de - Artikelsuche - Netzwerk/DFÜ - Netzwerk - Wireless - Wireless LAN - Adapter - USB
> 
> Wenn der Abstand zum Router etwas höher ist, vllt. diesen hier: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LogiLink Wireless LAN 150 Mbps USB 2.0 Micro Adapter 802.11n



Der Abstand vom PC und Router sind so ca. 5 - 6 m, hab aber nur eine 100 kb/s Verbindung. Also eine Netzwerkkarte ist nicht so zuverlässig, wie ein Stick? Der Vorteil der Karte ist, das sie im PC ist und nicht außen^^


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

5-6 Meter ohne Wand dazwischen? Da sollte auch jede Karte mit zurechtkommen. hardwareversand.de - Artikelsuche - Netzwerk/DFÜ - Netzwerk - Wireless - Wireless LAN - Adapter - PCI


----------



## Blingo (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*



Softy schrieb:


> 5-6 Meter ohne Wand dazwischen? Da sollte auch jede Karte mit zurechtkommen. hardwareversand.de - Artikelsuche - Netzwerk/DFÜ - Netzwerk - Wireless - Wireless LAN - Adapter - PCI



Jop ohne Wand. Wäre dann die Karte hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - D-Link AirPlusG DWL-G510 Wireless PCI-Adapter ausreichend, bzw. zuverlässig? Nicht das alle paar Minuten die Verbindung unterbrochen wird ^^


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Persönlich würde ich diese nehmen, aber  : hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LogiLink Wireless LAN 300 Mbps PCI Karte 802.11n 2T2R


----------



## wuestenfux (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Bäh PCI WLan Karte geht ja mal gar nicht 

Nehm den Stick und fertig TP-Link Netzwerkkarte TL-WN821N WLan 1 Port 300Mbit/s USB 2.0 Stick - Computer Shop


----------



## Blingo (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

So, Konfig würde jetzt so aussehen:


Monitor: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SyncMaster S24A350H
HDMI-Kabel: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - InLine High Speed HDMI with Ethernet Kabel, 1,5m
USB-Stick: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - TP-Link TL-WN821N 300M Wireless N USB
Betriebssystem: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)

SSD: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")
Festplatte: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
Netzteil: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! PURE POWER CM BQT L8-CM-530W
GraKa: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, 1280MB,PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI
Prozessor: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155
Kühler: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Laufwerk: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG CH10LS Blu-Ray ROM Retail
Arbeitsspeicher: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9
Mainboard: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3, Sockel 1155, ATX
Gehäuse: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 - pure black, ohne Netzteil

Kann ich das so ohne Bedenken bestellen?^^


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

sieht gut aus 

Graka könntest Du auch diese nehmen: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX560-TI 448 DC2/2DIS/1280M, 1280MB,PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI Die ist nur messbar langsamer als eine GTX570

Noch ein Tipp, wenn Du die Sachen einzeln über einen Preisvergleicher (z.B. geizhals) in den Warenkorb legst, sind manche Komponenten ein paar € günstiger:
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/arti...39&agid=185&pvid=4mm29wbdf_gxrlyc10&ref=13&lb


----------



## chris-gz (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Zusammenstellung sieht gut aus. Wenn der da ist gibst uns hoffentlich bescheid.


----------



## wuestenfux (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Und wir wollen Fotos und Benchmarks sehen 

Achja für späteren Support verlangen wir 5€ pro Diagnose Post


----------



## chris-gz (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Dann werd ich zum Diagnose Spammer ^^.


----------



## wuestenfux (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Nüscht da damit hättest eher anfangen können seid 3 Jahren regestriert und noch net einmal 500 Posts


----------



## chris-gz (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Sowas nennt man 3 Jahre Wissen sammeln ^^. Ich musste doch erst mal ALLE Forenbeiträge lesen die ich bis dahin verpasst habe .


----------



## Blingo (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

So hatte jetzt Zeit den neuen PC auszutesten mit Crysis 2 und Metro 2033. Crysis 2 (1.9 ohne DX11 und High Res Textures) läuft mit 40 - 60 FPS auf Ultra flüssig.
Nur bei Metro hab ich zwei Probleme:
1. Wenn ich Metro starte, dann kommt die Fehlermedlung "System Error D3D Your Nvidia video driver needs to be upgraded - system can be unstable! Download latest driver from Nvidia Homepage". Den neusten Treiber (285.62) hab ich installiert und das Spiel startet auch ganz normal. Kann das noch zu Problemen führen oder kann ich das ignorieren?
2. Oben links während des Spiels steht die ganze Zeit: PHYSX > GPU. Wie kann ich die Anzeige entfernen?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Redbull0329 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Wenn es läuft: Sch*** auf die Meldung. System can be unstable heißt nichts anderes als Überhitzungsgefahr. Da du aber den neuesten Treiber hast kann dir das nicht passieren. Und selbst wenn es dazu kommen sollte, würde sich der Rechner zum Eigenschutz abschalten.


----------



## Blingo (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Wenn es läuft: Sch*** auf die Meldung. System can be unstable heißt nichts anderes als Überhitzungsgefahr. Da du aber den neuesten Treiber hast kann dir das nicht passieren. Und selbst wenn es dazu kommen sollte, würde sich der Rechner zum Eigenschutz abschalten.



Ok, hab aber gerade noch ein Problem: Als ich die erweiterten Physx Einstellungen in Metro abgeschaltet habe und das Spiel wieder neu gestartet habe, zeigt die Anzeige jetzt Physx > CPU an. Aber im Treiber hab ich Phsyx > GTX 570 eingestellt. Wie kann das sein?


----------



## Redbull0329 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Hmm, PhysX läuft ja sowohl auf CPU als auch GPU, je nach Intensität, deswegen kann man ja auch z.B. mit einer AMD Karte PhysX nutzen, ist dann halt nur CPU PhysX.

Und deswegen denk ich mal, dass die erweiterten PhysX Effekte nur auf der GPU funktionieren, und die einfachen PhysX Effekte halt auch auf der CPU. So wird's sein.


----------



## Blingo (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Hmm, PhysX läuft ja sowohl auf CPU als auch GPU, je nach Intensität, deswegen kann man ja auch z.B. mit einer AMD Karte PhysX nutzen, ist dann halt nur CPU PhysX.
> 
> Und deswegen denk ich mal, dass die erweiterten PhysX Effekte nur auf der GPU funktionieren, und die einfachen PhysX Effekte halt auch auf der CPU. So wird's sein.



Ok, gut zu wissen. Weißt du zufällig oder jemand anderes, wie ich diese Anzeige deaktiviere? Killt irgendwie die Atmo im Spiel^^
Außerdem, ist es eigentlich normal, dass ich mit sehr hohen Details + Full HD + DX10 + MSAA4X + ohne erweiterte Physx FPS Einbrüche bis zu 16 FPS habe (in auwändigeren Szenen). Kann mir das bei einer GTX 570 eigentlich nicht vorstellen oder hat das Spiel so einen extremen Hardwarehunger?


----------



## Redbull0329 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*

Hmm, guck dir doch mal die Config.ini an, vielleich findest du da eine passende Kommandozeile 

Ja, das ist ein unglaublich gieriges Spiel, noch fordernder als Battlefield 3, Crysis, etc.


----------



## Blingo (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gamer-PC + Bildschirm für 1.500 €*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Hmm, guck dir doch mal die Config.ini an, vielleich findest du da eine passende Kommandozeile
> 
> Ja, das ist ein unglaublich gieriges Spiel, noch fordernder als Battlefield 3, Crysis, etc.



Solange nichts mit meiner Graka oder so ist, kann ich auch mit reduzierten Details leben. Werd mal im Internet nach Grafiktips für Metro suchen


----------

